# S-Video/TVOut E-Geforce 6200 PCI



## Virgillost (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to hook up a TV to my computer today, I have an S-Video Cable, and a proper card, Once the DRivers are installed what steps do I need to take to be able to Have the same screen on the TV and the monitor


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The Nvidia control panel, under "Choose the Nview display mode to use". If your card supports it you should have the option to clone on both detected displays. If your TV is not detected, make sure it is connected properly and restart your machine.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

which nview version are you using?

right click desktop > settings > advanced > GeFroce 6200 tab > display mode > clone (or dualview for powerpoints)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I originally installed the package that came with my 6600GT (128Mb), whic caused a few problems, apart from the NVidia control panel (which was part of the packages on the install cd, im sure its also part of the latest forceware download from the Nvidia site, just enter your card model etc with the pull-down menus).
The Nvidia control panel is different from the NView menus, for one it is a thousand times simpler. Once installed, a simple right click from the desktop will open the context menu where you can open it.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Also, once installed, you can download the Forceware Coolbits 2.0 from Guru.com.
It just adds all the extra bits to the program that Nvidia dont supply you with.
Suffice to say, the newest forceware must be something special, because my 8400GS (that I am running right now) is NOT built to be a dual monitor (independant desktops, resolutions etc), however after I installed it I can now run a 15" HP LCD (1024x768 @ 75Hz) and a 37" Sharp (1920x1080 @ 60Hz) simultaneously, observe....










This is what the Nvidia contol panel that I talked about earlier loos like....










Hope this helps


----------

